# Bad sound



## 71chevyvan (Jul 22, 2010)

I own a vizio vx-32l 10a lcd tv.
i notice that the sound coming from the built in speakers is raspy,high pitched and excessively sharp on sudden or loud passages.
adjusting the treble only muffles the sound
the sound coming from my connected home theater is fine.

a call to vizio had the familiar "never heard that one before" speach.

i have an extended warranty through sams club BUT the company handling claims wants me to ship my tv(at their expense) to a service center up north in a prepaid mailer they will send.
who even knows if it will be my set they return or how long it'll be gone?

any suggestions from the group?
barry


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

TV speaker is always bad. I know on mine it took me almost a YEAR to get used to it because I didn't want to use my HT system whenever I watched TV.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i have a vizio 32 inch as well.the speakers are crap i cant stand the sound of em period.i tend to think that about all built in tv speakers.so my opinion may be biased.:grin:


----------

